# High Creatinine Levels, while being high?



## sweettoothforsweetdreams (Jan 29, 2013)

Normally in the past, my Creatinine levels haven't been something that has been a red flag, but this time when I went to the doctor and had my blood drawn, they noticed extremely high Creatinine levels, and the doctor mentioned that I would need an Ultrasound of my kindeys to make sure I don't have polycystic kidney disease. The strange thing is, is that my brother was told he had really high creatinine levels as well, but he's never done anything about it. And he doesn't smoke hardly at all.

The thing is, when I went into the doctor's office for these testings, of course I was high as fuck, cause I've been having extremely bad back pain lately.

Now my family member doesn't smoke, so his levels were probably not thrown off by anything, I'm assuming, but would it be plausible that I tested high for creatinine because I was pretty high? I have an extremely high tolerance and had to do a few dabs to get that high, and I also had cotton mouth like a MF, even after eating McDonalds prior to the visit (which could be the REAL culprit haha).


Your input would be much appreciated, I would have asked my doctor, but doctors are extremely ignorant about Cannabis and the effects on the body due to the illegalization of even doing scientific studies on them. Shit once I asked a Psychiatrist (for depression), the effects of Cannabis on my medication and she pretty much told me that they don't do studies on illegal substances. 

By the way may I add in here FUCK THE FEDS! They don't know what's best for MY body. Those basturds have one hand in my back pocket robbing me of my hard-earned cash, and the other one slipped down my pants molesting my liberties!


----------



## AltarNation (Jan 29, 2013)

Uh, well. You should probably get that ultrasound.

I mean, I'm not a doctor. But the way you're describing it seems like a no-brainer that it's not the weed, if your brother doesn't smoke and also has the same condition. Maybe I missed something, but this is pretty self-explanatory, no?


----------



## sweettoothforsweetdreams (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I've had blood work done about 5 times over the past year, and this is the first time its showed up as high creatinine, and the only difference is that I was high as fuck and had cotton mouth, so I was thinking maybe just due to that, it could have skewed the tests. But yeah I'm getting it for sure, I was just trying to learn more about I guess lol.


----------



## mo2oregon (Feb 2, 2013)

Let me preface by saying... I am not a doctor! See yours for the creatine but I do worry that you might get bs information from the doctor about mmj effects. They usually do not know the medical impacts of long-term medical mm use so from my experience with doctors it is a lot of guess work. "Maybe that was caused by marijuana use..." "How?" "I don't really know. Not a lot of research... (blah blah)" This type of dialogue with my medical professionals really messed up my health plan for myself. I saw the benefits of mmj but bc they did not know the benetis, I was always told to get off mmj to really get healthy. Also, watch out for docs making fallacious jumps in logic, e.g. People eat more ice cream in summer. Crime goes up in summer. Therefore ice cream causes crime. I smoke weed. I have kidney stones, so weed causes kidney stones.

I have used mmj. I have used creatine. I have used both together. I have had blood work draw, maybe not while really high bc the doc appointment was so long, but with a lot of weed in me. I have not had high creatine levels ever show up. For whatever that is worth. Most of all listen to your body. You know you best not matter how much doctors try to tell you otherwise!


----------



## westtoeast (Feb 15, 2013)

Creatinine should not be affected by MMJ. However---given that there could be something in it that is adversely affecting your kidneys I would follow up with what is recommended. 
Kidney function does reflect itself in the Blood Urea Nitrogen Levels and the Creatinine levels. Both as well can be reflective of hydration, medication (advil, aleve, motrin, high b/p pills, and antibiotics), infection, obstruction. . the list can go on and on.

The good thing is that the Kidney can be a very forgiving organ but is not an organ that should be ignored.

Consider family history of high b/p, diabetes, polycystic kidney disease,etc.

It is at the least important to follow up with a good doctor or nephrologist who specializes in kidney function (not a urologist).

Good luck. I'd love to hear the end result.


----------



## westtoeast (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.familypracticenews.com/news/child-adolescent-medicine/single-article/cdc-multiple-cases-link-synthetic-cannabinoid-kidney-injury/1e351d77fded7bbe7c81c34c362c21bd.html


----------



## westtoeast (Mar 4, 2013)

i am curious how you made out?


----------

